# MAC Trip 2009 Palette swatches



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont think we have a swatch thread yet for the 2009 Trip palettes so I thought I would start a new one.

Mods - if I have missed the thread please merge my post!

Here's some pics of the original Elite e/s which is featured in the 4 Bronze eye/cheek palette:

















I think I have Agate e/s in my palettes too so I will swatch that tomorrow.

Swatches are on NW15-20 skin.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

and here are the Agate e/s swatches.  Unfortunately they didnt turn out anywhere near as good as the other ones but they are better than nothing I guess!





With flash, left side no base, right side over UDPP





No flash, left side no base, right side over UDPP

You cant really see the sparkles in these pics, but they are gorgeous - this is one of the very pigmented "good" lustres


----------



## MrsMay (May 2, 2009)

well my sister came back from the US & Canada today and she brought back three of the five palettes I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here they are together:




Cool Eyes, Warm Eyes, Bronze eye & cheek

and this is what they look like closed:





Pics of the cool palette:



















Prismique, Springtime Skipper, Waternymph, Knight Divine, Flashtrack





Prismique, Springtime Skipper, Waternymph, Knight Divine, Flashtrack

Warm Palette:



















Whistle, Da Bling, Leisuretime, Cassette, Parfait Amour





Whistle, Da Bling, Leisuretime, Cassette, Parfait Amour

Bronze eye & cheek palette:



















Magic Dust e/s, Elite e/s, Smut e/s, Eversun BPB





Magic Dust e/s, Elite e/s, Smut e/s, Eversun BPB

Edit: all swatches done on inside of arm, NW15-20 skin without base/primer


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

4 Bronze Eye and Cheek:
Left to right:
Eversun Beauty Powder Blush, Magic Dust Eyeshadow(F),  Elite (VP) and Smut(V).










Skin swatch. Left to right:
Eversun BPB, Smut, Elite and Magic Dust.





4 Neutral Eye and Cheek:
Shy Beauty BPB, Sunday Best (F), Girlie (S) and Agate (L)











Skin swatch: Left to right
Shy Beauty BPB, Agate, Girly and Sunday Best.


----------



## fets (Jun 16, 2009)

4 classic eye & cheek
From Left to Right:
Sweetness Beauty Powder Blush, Lightfully (S), Idol Eyes (L), Print (S)


----------

